

Ask HN: Why does LeaseWeb require a multimillion insurance of me? - onto_something

I&#x27;m currently in search of a basic Windows VPS package. I was browsing through the LeaseWeb ToS when I stumbled at this:<p>&gt;&gt; Customer shall obtain and - at least for the duration of the
 Agreement - maintain the following insurances with a reputable
 insurance company, which (at minimum) covers:
 a) third party liability;
 b) Customer&#x27;s liability towards LeaseWeb; and
 c) Customer&#x27;s liability as an employer towards Customer&#x27;s
 employees; in each case
 up to an amount per event of - at least - three (3) times
 Customer&#x27;s total annual Service Charges, with a minimum of
 one million US Dollars (US$ 1,000,000.--).<p>Needless to say I was shocked. These terms are completely crazy. I wouldn&#x27;t even dare to guess how much that kind of insurance would cost me. I do not even understand what the items a) and c) mean so I&#x27;ll have to go to a lawyer (and pay him).<p>Have I missed something in the hosting market in the last years? Do I really need like a $1 million insurance for a simple $20&#x2F;month VPS?
======
Terretta
If you are an indie tech service provider (developer, dba, sysadmin, etc., as
a 1099 contractor or as an LLC) in an area where your keystrokes can cost a
business money (errors and omissions, etc.) you should want to carry insurance
and are often required to.

But it's cheap, a couple hundred bucks a year for $1M.

I recommend get comparison quotes via:

[http://www.techinsurance.com](http://www.techinsurance.com)

------
slater
It'd help to know which ToS you're looking at, there seem to be a number of
them, depending on which country you're in.

~~~
onto_something
I've looked at the top three PDFs (for US, NL, DE) from this page:
[https://www.leaseweb.com/legal](https://www.leaseweb.com/legal)

These terms are contained in all three documents. These are called General
Conditions so I assume they apply to every service of the company.

------
gesman
Ok, so you don't have insurance and use their service.

What's implications of that?

